# Double Din Touch Screen



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hello fellow GOAT owners, this christmas I am putting a full kicker sound system in my car and I am looking for a 6 or 7 inch touch screen in dash stereo so I can use my Iphone for music and just have something more visually pleasing to me. I dont have any experience with Double Din touch screens, does anyone have likes or dislikes? and can anyone recommend one for around 300$?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer, JVC, all have good head units, but are
usually $450 up.
There are some cheapies (BOSS etc.) that sound OK but their interface is
cheezy and don't show much of the song titles/tags.
If you go with a cheaper one, be sure to see and operate a demo, before you buy it.

Larry


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

This is where I bought all of my stereo equipment. 

(Sort Price: Lowest First) Double DIN Car Stereos | Car Stereos and Head Units | Car Audio | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix

I have the search set for the GTO so scroll through the selections and see if there is something that will fit what you're looking for.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks I found a couple I hadnt previously looked at through that site. I think I am gonna go with the sony xav-64bt its about 280 with a 100$ instant rebate until the 15th. Tech demo looked pretty good. Lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I got a new Pioneeer AVHP4300dvd off ebay for about $350 and I love it. It is a 7" screen. It has USB, SD card slot, cd/dvd/mp3/divx. There are several models and some come with bluetooth and HD radio. The screen looks great and the whole unit is well built. They have several models and some come with bluetooth, some you have to add it on. For the price, however, the Sony sounds like a good deal. :cheers


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, ive got the sony ordered i will let you all know how it goes and give a little review on it.


----------

